# A few questions



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok i have a few questions:

Max is now 6-1/2 weighs 14.6 pounds and is 11" at the shoulders. How big do u think he'll get? Will he continue growing until the age of one?

How many times a day should i feed him? Twice or three time?

He's getting neutered on Friday. How many days should he be watched/monitored? This has me sooooo nervous!

Please let me know what u think!

Thanks!

Debbie


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

DebMax said:


> Ok i have a few questions:
> 
> Max is now 6-1/2 weighs 14.6 pounds and is 11" at the shoulders. How big do u think he'll get? Will he continue growing until the age of one?
> 
> ...


Dylan stopped growing at about 7 months and i switched him from 3 to 2 meals a day at 9 months. I also decreased his food at that age - a bit late as he gained a bit too much weight once he stopped growing. 
The vet will give you all the advice about care after his op, but my vet instructed only short on-lead walks for 10 days and avoid jumping up etc - (yeah right - try and stop them ) . I tried to leave his buster collar off as much as possible, when I was able to watch him closely. After about 3-4 days I could see that he wasn't interested in the wound and I left it off altogether. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

DebMax said:


> Ok i have a few questions:
> 
> Max is now 6-1/2 weighs 14.6 pounds and is 11" at the shoulders. How big do u think he'll get? Will he continue growing until the age of one?
> 
> ...



How big he will grow depends on his parents but yes some more growing still to do, though it may slow down now.

As for feeding every one is different some can go down to two meals quicker than others.
Are you on 3 meals and is he eating it all or leaving any?

Your vet should provide you with all the after care advice- you do need to watch them to make sure they are not jumping about or licking their stitches.

If they lick at their stitches it can cause an infection, so you do need to watch them. Some vets may give you a buster collar for him to wear to stop this and some owners put baby vests on to stop them getting at them!!

Don't worry your vet is there to help you- so ask him anything you are concerned about.

It's a bit easier with the boys!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I always switch to 2 meals at 6 months and find that they tend to start picking at one of their meals around this age.They normally stop growing between 7 and 9 months,my american cocker is nearly 8 months and i think that she is as tall as she will get now.Sizes for cockapoos is unpredictable,one of my cockapoos kenya is 17 inches and her parents were both less than that and litter mate sizes very aswell.As said previously a baby vest with poppers or a buster collar will prevent stitch picking but yes definately easier with a little boy x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

height and weight a tricky one .. he still has a few more months of growing to do, my boy has stopped or defo slowed down at 8 months old, and his meal intake naturally decreased at about 7 months, he was leaving food in his bowl which really isn't like him. 

He is 17 inches tall and weight 10.2 kg today


----------

